# Tomorrow 9/7 Surfside



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

Debating heading out early for a quick day trip.. I typically fish three on my boat so I'm looking for two more.

PM me if interested. Boat is at SSM in Freeport. Plan is to get to shrimpers early morning then bounce around from there on out.

JB


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

just call me9362150182


----------



## copietex (Aug 28, 2014)

*fishing*

like to go fishing on vacation 10-3 call me 936-215-0182


----------

